
Building Linus Torvalds' PC Build (video) - aylmao
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kua9cY8q_EI
======
jeff_vader
To save you from YouTube ui, here's the article mentioned in the video:

"You can build Linus Torvalds' PC: Here's all the hardware and where to buy
it": [https://www.zdnet.com/article/you-can-build-linus-
torvalds-p...](https://www.zdnet.com/article/you-can-build-linus-torvalds-pc-
heres-all-the-hardware-and-where-to-buy-it/)

